# Hello from Maine



## mainehomesteader

I'm saving money to buy some acreage in northern Maine for a homestead that features a passive solar house, root cellar, greenhouse (possibly built into the house), very small PV/wind/battery DC system, and small meat animals. I've been chronically homeless for ten years due to becoming disabled, and am being helped by a veterans' agency (I'm a Vietnam veteran). I'm blogging about my preparations here: http://homeless2homestead.blogspot.com/2016/07/post-13-still-two-months-from-truck.html


----------



## WoodsDweller

Would you like us to read your blog? Does it make you money?


----------



## mainehomesteader

WoodsDweller said:


> Would you like us to read your blog? Does it make you money?


Read my blog if it interests you. I don't make money from it.


----------



## WoodsDweller

mainehomesteader said:


> Read my blog if it interests you. I don't make money from it.



Ok. Cool.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

welcome maine homesteader! I am in maine too 
why did you choose northern, might I ask


----------



## mainehomesteader

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> welcome maine homesteader! I am in maine too
> why did you choose northern, might I ask


Thanks! This seems like an information-rich website/forum.

A few reasons for going north: 1) Less expensive land. 2) Hilly/mountainous country toward the west, and 3) there are two Amish settlements up there, and I might want to barter for help with my ice house, if I do one of those. 4) More sparse population, more remote, therefore safer for if the collapse happens, maybe.


----------



## PrairieClover

Did you see the farm for sale in northern Maine? It is listed on the real estate forum by a family. Two residences actually. I would buy it in a snap if spouse would say let's do it. It's very low cost. Just sayin'.


----------



## mainehomesteader

There's 81 pages of ads. you'd have to send me a link to the ad or ads you want me to look at. My budget is $15,000 to $25,000, and I'm looking for undeveloped property (no utilities, no well) with no buildings on it. I'll build my own. I'd like it to be hilly land, maybe rocky. Hopefully the water table will be within 40-50 feet of the surface so I can drive a well point myself.


----------



## sherry in Maine

I would love to go further north; but I am here.

I love the area, love all of Maine, but my town has high taxes.

There is other stuff involved too.
Welcome to Maine. Beautiful state, and I like the people. Good luck in your search.


----------



## PrairieClover

mainehomesteader said:


> There's 81 pages of ads. you'd have to send me a link to the ad or ads you want me to look at. My budget is $15,000 to $25,000, and I'm looking for undeveloped property (no utilities, no well) with no buildings on it. I'll build my own. I'd like it to be hilly land, maybe rocky. Hopefully the water table will be within 40-50 feet of the surface so I can drive a well point myself.


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...e-farm-reduced-$50-000-a.html?highlight=Maine

doing a quick search on the real estate forum with the word Maine, netted me what I was referring to...out of your price range though.


----------



## Blueridgeviews

I just read the posts on your blog and am so impressed with all the hardships and challenges you've faced and overcome -- geesh, most people would have crumbled 
Having to deal with half of what you have.

Keep us posted here on your progress.
Good luck to you, and I will put out good thoughts and prayers for you upcoming C Scan.


----------



## ET1 SS

Wow I do not know how I missed this thread, sorry.

Welcome 

We live in the Southern half of Maine, about 20 miles North of Bangor.

We are on solar-power, we do honey, maple, pigs, veggies. We are active in a couple Farmer's Markets and with MOFGA.


----------



## WolfeMomma

Welcome we are in Maine as well! 
I will make sure I check out your blog!


----------



## mainehomesteader

I've deleted the blog, but do have another website which I use for making money, as it advertises my handyman service. I guess it would be inappropriate to put it here. Basically the blog talked about me deciding to start over - build up my credit, save money, start a business, buy a truck and tools for the business (which I can use on the homestead to build the house, barn, greenhouse), etc. There was almost no interest in the thing. I posted each blog entry to homesteading websites and hardly anyone read it, and only 1 or 2 people commented on it. I guess the word homeless is reason to not engage with someone. It's why I deleted it, because I'm starting the business, and I didn't want my potential customers to read that I've been homeless. I'm sure they would move on. Besides, hardly a soul cared that I'm overcoming my health problems and starting over. It's a story that will have to wait to be told.
I'm about ten months from buying a small property, still have not decided where, although now that I have a business, I'm thinking one hour southwest of Portland, in the White Mountain foothills. Somebody told me yesterday that I could buy 3 acres for about $10,000. That seems high to me, but it's one hour from portland, a reasonable commute.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

Doesn't mean no one cared, people are just probably busy with their own lives.
Your reason for deleting it is valid though, customers don't need to know your personal life details. 
Are you looking in York County or Cumberland?


----------



## mainehomesteader

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Doesn't mean no one cared, people are just probably busy with their own lives.
> Your reason for deleting it is valid though, customers don't need to know your personal life details.
> Are you looking in York County or Cumberland?


No doubt, everyone's busy. 
I've only recently started driving into area where I might consider property. So far that's been Cornish area, Hollis, Limerick. I haven't found a property yet, but am just scouting the area, to get an inner feel for whether it appeals to me or not. I liked the Cornish area, the one afternoon I was there. It's hilly, seems to be a watershed area.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

Of course you are smart to visit the area. I don't know that area well, when we were looking it was a little too far from our families. But the prices always seemed very affordable. We ended up in the Sanford/Berwicks/Lebanon area.

Lebanon can be cheap. Low taxes. No police. They don't plow real great. You get what you pay for I guess. Pretty area. Several small farms. 

Best to you with your search. We love, love, love it here.


----------



## mainehomesteader

Lebanon... I could work Portsmouth and Portland both, with my handyman business. I'll check it out, go to my topo app, check out the lay of the land online first. Is the water table close to the ground surface out that way? It would be a big savings if I could drive a well point by hand, if the water was clean. 

Do you have any idea what ten or twenty acres might cost, in your area? I'm thinking undeveloped land, no utilities to it, maybe just a dirt road, no houses or buildings, no well. My budget is $15K - $25K. Somebody on this forum said land sells for $350-$450 an acre for forested land. I'd like to see that!


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

You won't get that much land for that price in this area. 
10-20 would be 80,000 + Sorry for the bad news.
You may be better off in the Limerick area for cheaper land - Shapleigh, Acton

Not sure about the surface water.


----------



## mainehomesteader

I was afraid of that. My gut tells me I'll have to buy land up in Aroostock, near the end of the earth, to get something within my budget. I'll probably need to forget about working, concentrate on building my homestead. I turn 70 on thursday.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

deleted - double post


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

Happy Almost Birthday

Don't jump all the way to the top, something 1/2 way up could be just as good and near some work for you. The entire coast has vacation properties so if you are within reach of that you may find work too.

Have you tried www.mainelistings.com to search?


I did a quick search in Kennebec County
$10,000
Lot 48C South Reynolds Road
Winslow ME 04901

Land
Â±2.5000 Acr.

Very affordable land for your new home site. Country location yet close to town.
View Details


----------



## ET1 SS

mainehomesteader said:


> Lebanon... I could work Portsmouth and Portland both, with my handyman business. I'll check it out, go to my topo app, check out the lay of the land online first. Is the water table close to the ground surface out that way? It would be a big savings if I could drive a well point by hand, if the water was clean.
> 
> Do you have any idea what ten or twenty acres might cost, in your area? I'm thinking undeveloped land, no utilities to it, maybe just a dirt road, no houses or buildings, no well. My budget is $15K - $25K. Somebody on this forum said land sells for $350-$450 an acre for forested land. I'd like to see that!


Lebanon is down near Kennebunkport. they have a population over 6,000 people living in Lebanon, a population-density up over 110 people per square-mile. By Maine standards that is pretty urban.

I doubt you would find any low priced land there. I did a quick search and I was not able to find their mil-rate. Being so urban I bet their mil-rate must be over 0.30


----------



## mainehomesteader

ET1 SS said:


> Lebanon is down near Kennebunkport. they have a population over 6,000 people living in Lebanon, a population-density up over 110 people per square-mile. By Maine standards that is pretty urban.
> 
> I doubt you would find any low priced land there. I did a quick search and I was not able to find their mil-rate. Being so urban I bet their mil-rate must be over 0.30


Yeah, Lebanon is within an hour of both Portland and Portsmouth... it would be pricey for that. 

I found 25 acres just now in Caswell for $8,500, on Maine Listings. That's 340 bucks an acre. Caswell is about 700' elevation. Never been up there. I bet it's beautiful, wooded, hilly. There's a paper mill in Madawaska, about 40 miles away. I wonder if the stink reaches to Caswell...

I'd like to be a part of a community. Don't want to be a hermit. I can probably do with a little part-time work, too, since I'll be wanting to build a small house, a workshop, a greenhouse, a root cellar, a small barn. I'm a handyman extraordinaire, have a 4x4 superduty, a line of professional carpenter tools. I thought being near the Amish communities might be cool, or some other community where there's small farmers, homesteaders, retired people, etc.


----------



## ET1 SS

You do not have to go up into Northern Maine to find cheap land.


----------



## mainehomesteader

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Happy Almost Birthday
> 
> Don't jump all the way to the top, something 1/2 way up could be just as good and near some work for you. The entire coast has vacation properties so if you are within reach of that you may find work too.
> 
> Have you tried www.mainelistings.com to search?
> 
> 
> I did a quick search in Kennebec County
> $10,000
> Lot 48C South Reynolds Road
> Winslow ME 04901
> 
> Land
> Â±2.5000 Acr.
> 
> Very affordable land for your new home site. Country location yet close to town.
> View Details


Thanks! Yeah, if I keep this up, I'll be getting old some day...

Hey, that's a great site! i've found several parcels already within my budget. I'll just have to get my butt out on the road and check out some of these areas. Lakeville, Caswell, so far. $340 an acre in Caswell, on the border with CA.


----------



## mainehomesteader

ET1 SS said:


> You do not have to go up into Northern Maine to find cheap land.


I don't know where or how to look for it.


----------



## ET1 SS

mainehomesteader said:


> I don't know where or how to look for it.


Only a minority of realtors in Maine use the interwebz.

Just last week someone messaged me about a property, and it was next door to me, but on a totally different listing I had never heard of.

I found our parcel by driving around and seeing FSBO signs. I called a phone number and the guy had 40 parcels for sale [all over the state]. 

Come to Maine.

Do not try to do your shopping from away.


----------



## mainehomesteader

ET1 SS said:


> Only a minority of realtors in Maine use the interwebz.
> 
> Just last week someone messaged me about a property, and it was next door to me, but on a totally different listing I had never heard of.
> 
> I found our parcel by driving around and seeing FSBO signs. I called a phone number and the guy had 40 parcels for sale [all over the state].
> 
> Come to Maine.
> 
> Do not try to do your shopping from away.


Come to Maine? Tell me where I am now. (hint: my address is Lewiston, Maine)


----------



## ET1 SS

mainehomesteader said:


> Come to Maine? Tell me where I am now. (hint: my address is Lewiston, Maine)


I saw that, along with your handle. I assumed you were among the people who visit Maine and wish to live here. My apology.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

ET1 SS - I've heard you describe your spot where you are in up north of me and it sounds amazing. My husband and I had to stay south to be near family but if we didn't we would have went further north to avoid the "urban" as you describe it.

It's funny though, having come from a city with 108,000+ people - 6,000 seems small to us
And we're amongst hundreds of acres of forest so we're pleased. 

Mainehomesteader- we loved the maine listings site when we were looking- dreamt for years looking at that site.  Literally, 3 years. Sounds like ET1 SS has a good idea to get in touch with a realtor. They really do know the inside scoop


----------



## dlink

Welcome


----------

